# Living with parents- Entitled to social welfare?



## indi.lady (10 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I am 24 years old and currently unemployed. I have been out of the country travelling for the past year. I am now back living with my parents while l try to find a job.

Is it possible to claim social welfare if I am living at home. Both my parents are self-employed.

Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

No harm in trying. Probably best to just apply to your local _SW _office and they can tell you if you qualify. If you have the necessary _PRSI _contributions (probably not if you were travelling for a year) then you may qualify for non means tested_ Jobseeker's Benefit_. If not then you can try for means tested _Jobseeker's Allowance_. See here:

http://www.welfare.ie/schemes/unemp/index.html


----------



## Berni (10 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> If you have the necessary _PRSI _contributions (probably not if you were travelling for a year)



The year governing current entitlements is 2005, so if you were working before you left, you may have enough stamps paid.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2007)

Sorry - my mistake. The "governing year" thing always confuses me!


----------



## dontaskme (12 Jan 2007)

I'd advise to apply for a medical card as well.

Note that if you have a medical card when you do get a job you are eligible to a reduced rate of prsi. Not sure if this affects future benefits though.

See http://www.welfare.ie/foi/prsi_refunds.html for more details.


----------



## indi.lady (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## Eazos (12 Jan 2007)

Hi

I was in the same situation (twice!) Came back from travelling and spent a month or two looking for a job while living at home. Was getting 150 yoyos per week lodged into the account (once unemployment benefit, the other time unemployment assistance). As I had no expenses it was useful drink money!
Eoghan


----------



## lorna (13 Jan 2007)

Eazos, i hope the good people of ireland working hard to pay their taxes etc are happy paying for your drinks !


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2007)

Sounds like he was perfectly entitled to it and was genuinely seeking work so what he spent it on was his prerogative. Don't forget that most of us pay _PRSI _towards this sort of thing and some of us (including myself) sometimes have cause to fall back on it. _Welfare _don't specify any qualifying conditions on what claimants are allowed spend the money on!


----------

